
Malloc is an Antipattern - ingve
http://www.security-embedded.com/blog/2016/7/22/malloc-is-an-antipattern
======
qwertyuiop924
Well, that's great if you're writing for an embedded device. But if you're
running on a desktop or server system, you have hundreds of megabytes, or even
gigabytes of RAM, and you're working on a multitasking machine, so you can't
take it unless you need it, and to some extent, you are expected to take what
you need to get your job done: MS Word doesn't decide to die if your doc grows
beyond 6 pages, and Apache can't just drop requests because it hit a hard
limit far below what the system is capable of.

Malloc may suck, but you HAVE to use it.

